# Ms Selena



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Now look what the Dutch did to Brasil. The news reports are calling it a stunning upset. 

http://msn.foxsports.com/foxsoccer/worldcup/matchtrax?gameId=2010070210250

I'm sure the country is very excited at the moment. I guess I'll start cheering for The Netherlands since the U.S. exited early.

DFrost


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Man i cannot believe it! Now I am going to have to find anther team for the rest of the way. Freaking sucks!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Argentina looks like the most exciting team left...at least you get value for money with Maradona on the side lines, failing that I hope Holland go all the way now.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never watched soccer before the World Cup...so I'm really enjoying the games. All except that annoying noise?! WTH is that???? At first I thought it was my t.v.

Argentina looks strong and I think everyone thought it would be Brazil v Argentina in the finals. The Netherlands looked great today ;-) It will be exciting to see whatever teams make the finals.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

All 4 teams in the half finals can be the wordcupwinner.
The next opponent for Holland it will be Uruguay or Ghana. We will not underestimate both.

The final could be , for us, a classic one, Holland-Germany.

Dick


----------



## Remco Fox (Apr 1, 2010)

Candy Eggert said:


> I've never watched soccer before the World Cup...so I'm really enjoying the games. All except that annoying noise?! WTH is that???? At first I thought it was my t.v.
> 
> Argentina looks strong and I think everyone thought it would be Brazil v Argentina in the finals. The Netherlands looked great today ;-) It will be exciting to see whatever teams make the finals.


hup holland hup:razz:
er vroeg me iemand waarom ik geen oranje aanhad op straat ik heb haar geantwoord dat ik al een hollander had 
(zij had toevallig een duitser aan de lijn


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> The final could be , for us, a classic one, Holland-Germany.
> 
> Dick


Indeed a classic. As if there is any love lost between those two countries. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Well...that's Argentina out now, trounced by Germany 4 - 0 !


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm of German descent, born in England, living in Switzerland but am routing for Holland!!!

All I know is Hop Orange!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I'm of German descent, born in England, living in Switzerland but am routing for Holland!!!
> 
> All I know is Hop Orange!


Me too, routing for Holland now. We have a couple of Germans in the family, two sisters married German lol


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

So hup, hup hup Oranjien!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am in an absolute quandry. I love Germany, and I love Holland. It would be a great great final. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am in an absolute quandry. I love Germany, and I love Holland. It would be a great great final. I have my fingers crossed.


When its Holland-Germany, I hope it will be the other way around like 1974. then we played the "beautiful " football but Germany won. Now Germany is playing beautiful footbal.......

Dick


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

But we want beautiful football to win the cup...who likes a defensive game ?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> But we want beautiful football to win the cup...who likes a defensive game ?


I know nothing about the game except the field should be a third of the size and the point spread is waay too low, I watched one game for 45 minutes and it was like watching drunk mice on a field.

If it comes to Holland vs Germany..well, I hope the best team wins..and I don't speak German [-(


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I know nothing about the game except the field should be a third of the size and the point spread is waay too low, [-(


The comment about the point spread is really funny. It honestly made me laugh outloud at the computer. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

This is all being done in one stadium?......and the fans haven't torn it down or burned it yet? 
Are you sure it's a soccer game? :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> This is all being done in one stadium?......and the fans haven't torn it down or burned it yet?
> Are you sure it's a soccer game? :twisted: :wink:


Good one Bob ;-)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> This is all being done in one stadium?......and the fans haven't torn it down or burned it yet?
> Are you sure it's a soccer game? :twisted: :wink:


No, it is not all in one stadium. And no, they don't tear down or burn stadiums at the world cup....I just dunno sometimes, I just dunno #-o


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> No, it is not all in one stadium. And no, they don't tear down or burn stadiums at the world cup....I just dunno sometimes, I just dunno #-o


Maggie since soccer isn't all that popular on this side of pond, we really would have no clue about the manical fans some of us have seen on t.v. at games. It's obviously a very passionate game. And yes, I've seen them act stupid beyond any doubt. 

Other than the annoying noise at the World Cup, I'm rather enjoying the games:smile:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Maggie since soccer isn't all that popular on this side of pond, we really would have no clue about the manical fans some of us have seen on t.v. at games. It's obviously a very passionate game. And yes, I've seen them act stupid beyond any doubt.
> 
> Other than the annoying noise at the World Cup, I'm rather enjoying the games:smile:


I appreciate that Candy, truth is I'm not that a big a fan of football at club level, world cup is a big deal though. This world cup has not been as enjoyable though as all the others this time for me, it's been quite boring in some of the games really and the atmosphere has been lacking. I haven't made up my mind as yet why that is. Next one will be a good one though...in Brazil, they do know how to both play football and how to party.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maggie said
"and the atmosphere has been lacking."

:-k Ya mean where they tear down the stadium?  :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I appreciate that Candy, truth is I'm not that a big a fan of football at club level, world cup is a big deal though. This world cup has not been as enjoyable though as all the others this time for me, it's been quite boring in some of the games really and the atmosphere has been lacking. I haven't made up my mind as yet why that is. Next one will be a good one though...in Brazil, they do know how to both play football and how to party.


Thanks Maggie. It's my first World Cup, so I've enjoyed it and may become a fan. Is the World Cup played once a year? 

My son has attended games in South America where he said women and children aren't allowed to attend  I guess the passion and the party get a little carried away there


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: When its Holland-Germany, I hope it will be the other way around like 1974. then we played the "beautiful " football but Germany won. Now Germany is playing beautiful footbal.......

I know right ?? I have been disgusted with many of the games so far, flopping about like girls, cheating. Oh man the cheating. The Refs seemed to have been chosen from the ministry of silly walks/blind and dumb section.

When I saw that header go into the panel for Holland, I was jumping around and knocking people all over the place. I broke a table, that wasn't so cool, but no one cared. It was......

Germay is not kidding around. They are out there making a statement with these scores. Holland will have it hard if they are in the final.

The '74 cup was were I watched the German defense get punked by an amazing player named Cryuff. He was so smart, and they played so well together. When he ran through them, I was in awe. I was sure that he would score. The shitty trip by the Germans made me lose respect.

Hopefully I will see these two teams in the finals.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh, if they will ban those STUPID horns, I will be happy. I could see after a goal, but good God.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Quote; The '74 cup was were I watched the German defense get punked by an amazing player named Cryuff.

Yep, this is who my jrt is called after, I opted for Ajax though and not Johan.

Candy, the world cup takes place every four years in a different nation.

Bob...good one :lol:.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I had a little DS pup that I named Cruyff. If I ever get another, guess what his name will be ?? : )


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I had a little DS pup that I named Cruyff. If I ever get another, guess what his name will be ?? : )



Fred?

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, Fred Cruyff. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johan_Cruyff

Dog training is cute, but soccer is life. He is one of the greatest to ever walk this earth. His play was brilliant.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Hey, hup hup Holland!

Holland for the final .


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Hey, hup hup Holland!
> 
> Holland for the final .


Whooot! Go Hollanders! Nice to see the hype around the Brazilians etc fall to earth like a lead balloon.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> Whooot! Go Hollanders! Nice to see the hype around the Brazilians etc fall to earth like a lead balloon.


Did somebody say Brazil?










Congrats to Holland though!

-Cheers


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Go away..this is a serious thread now!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

YES!!!!!
We are in the finals.\\/ (Not so bad for a small country with just 1600000 people living in it. :mrgreen

It is certainly good, but the final goal is to WIN the finals and be the worldchampion.......

We'll see this evening if it will be Germanyh or Spain to meet inthe finals.

Dick


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> YES!!!!!
> We are in the finals.\\/ (Not so bad for a small country with just 1600000 people living in it. :mrgreen
> 
> It is certainly good, but the final goal is to WIN the finals and be the worldchampion.......
> ...


That IS a pretty huge deal. Getting to the World Cup Finals, not to mention going through Brazil to get there (I don't watch Soccer and even _I_ know what a huge deal Brazil is), is obviously a big accomplishment. Kudos for getting there, and best of luck in the Final!

-Cheers


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Holland v Spain it is.

Walk in the park for Holland lol


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Holland v Spain it is.
> 
> Walk in the park for Holland lol


Spain also has a very good team. Maybe its good there is no "history", like there is with Germany (1974) and the match will be more "open",

Dick


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Spain also has a very good team. Maybe its good there is no "history", like there is with Germany (1974) and the match will be more "open",
> 
> Dick


 
Have faith...Spain have been lucky, I think Holland the better team.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What a gyp. I didn't get to watch the game, and the Germans lose.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

*When *the Netherlands win the cup...will it affect the price of dogs ??


----------



## Barbara Earnhardt (Jul 28, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> *When *the Netherlands win the cup...will it affect the price of dogs ??


 
sorry that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It was a good effort and tough game for both sides. I still think the guy from Spain was offsides. ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

And the real winner even if he doesn't know it is "Paul the Oracle Octopus" 10 for 10!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> And the real winner *even if he doesn't know it* is "Paul the Oracle Octopus" 10 for 10!


No kidding. That should keep him off the menu.

But Geoff, c'mon. He accurately predicted the winners and losers of eight (from what I've read) World Cup Matches. Of course he knows. 

-Cheers


----------

